# Ausschnitt Einbaugeräte



## Björn2305 (18 August 2010)

Wie bekommt ihr eine sauberen Ausschnitt für Regler etc. hin.
Ich habe vor kurzem einen Ausschnitt für einen Regler machen 
müssen (71X29mm). Dies habe ich mit einer Stichsäge gemacht. Das war aber nicht so der Hit.
Wäre euch dankbar für ein paar Tips.


----------



## TimoK (18 August 2010)

In dieser Größenordnung gibt es passende Einsätze bzw. Aufsätze für Lochstanzen. Wir haben einige Standard-Größen als passendes Maß, andere Größen bekommt man durch mehrfache Stanzungen der nächstkleineren Größe recht gut hin.


----------



## Björn2305 (18 August 2010)

Die habe ich auch schon gefunden. Kosten aber ne ganze Stange Geld.
Habe gehofft das man die auch ohne den Lochstanzen hinbekomt.


----------



## S5-Bastler (18 August 2010)

Björn2305 schrieb:


> Habe gehofft das man die auch ohne den Lochstanzen hinbekomt.


Ja, mit einer Stichsäge. 

Es gibt auch noch Knabberzangen, elektrisch oder mit Handbetieb.
Änlich der Zange die man bei den 22mm Klömö Tastern für die Nase im Blech gebraucht hat.


----------



## edison (18 August 2010)

Es gibt auch Stichsägeblätter mit Hartmetallbestückung von Bosch - damit säge ich sowas immer.


----------



## Sockenralf (18 August 2010)

Hallo,

man muß einfach vorher überlegen:
Brauche ich 3 Ausschnitte im Jahr in lackiertem Stahl oder 7 in Edelstahl in der Woche? 


MfG


----------



## Björn2305 (18 August 2010)

Na dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als an Blechtafeln zu üben.
Bevor ich irgendwann kleinlaut ins Büro gehen kann und um eine neue Tür betteln darf.


----------



## jabba (18 August 2010)

Wichtig ist die richtige Geschwindigkeit und ein richtiges Sägeblatt.
Pendelhub bei Stichsägen abschalten.
Ein großes Loch in jeder Ecke bohren, und nicht nur so groß das gerade das Sägeblatt durchpasst.

Ich führe die Säge nie direkt auf der Türe sondern immer auf einem alten Brett, an dem ich entlang säge. Das verhindert Kratzer durch die Säge.
Zeit lassen bei Metall, nicht mit Kraft die Säge vorschieben, da geht das auch mit einem Ausschnitt.


----------



## Sockenralf (18 August 2010)

Hallo,

GENAU,

SCHARFES Blatt, kein Pendelhub und l a n g s a m 

Wir kleben die Türe immer mit Klebeband ab (KEIN textiles) und zeichnen darauf an --> am Ende abziehen und die Türe ist wie neu


MfG


----------



## crash (18 August 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> GENAU,
> 
> ...



*ACK*

Genau so machen wir es auch.


----------



## Björn2305 (21 August 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!
Werde es Montag mal versuchen.


----------



## Vbxler (21 August 2010)

Wir mache im jahr auch nur einige grössere Ausschnitte, sind aber
von der Stichsäge auf Winkelschleifer umgestiegen. 
Wir nehmen eine Trennscheibe mit 115x1,0 oder 115x0,8mm.
Der Winkelschleifer sollte eine Drehzahlregelung haben, um nicht zu schnell zu drehen. 
Du kriegst recht saubere Schnitte, jedenfalls bei weitem besser als mit einer Stichsäge.
Zuerst an einem Abfallblech versuchen. 
Mit ein wenig Übung, kann man auch die Ecken mit dem Winkelschleifer rausschneiden.
Sonst die Ecken stehen lassen und mit der Stichsäge fertig schneiden.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (22 August 2010)

Hallo Björn,

wir machen alle quadratischen Auschnitte mit der Flex. Wir bohren die Ecken mit einem 5mm Bohrer vor und flexen dann die geraden mit einer ganz dünnen Hiltischeibe (0,6mm ?) durch. Wir nehmen einen normalen Winkelschleifer ohne Drehzahlreglung.. 

gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## nade (22 August 2010)

MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Hallo Björn,
> 
> wir machen alle quadratischen Auschnitte mit der Flex. Wir bohren die Ecken mit einem 5mm Bohrer vor und flexen dann die geraden mit einer ganz dünnen Hiltischeibe (0,6mm ?) durch. Wir nehmen einen normalen Winkelschleifer ohne Drehzahlreglung..
> 
> ...


Also grad mal bei Hilti geguckt... die haben auch nur die 1mm bzw 0,8mm Scheiben.
Aber haben trotzdem, wenns sie auch günstiger als bei Hilti zu bekommen sind, einen sauberen und " Hitzefreien" Schnitt. Arbeite auch Privat nichtmehr mit den Handelsüblichen Trümmerscheiben. Alle Arten von Metall und Kunststoff ohne große Schnitte und Hitze.
Zudem brauch es weniger Übung, als eine ruhige Hand, für bis in die Ecken zu flexen.


----------



## AlterEgo (25 August 2010)

was auch nicht zu verachten ist, ist der fein multimaster.
in der firma habe ich zwar leider keinen, nutze ihn aber privat gerne und für die beschriebene anwendung wäre er perfekt.


----------



## Proxy (26 August 2010)

Auch sehr toll aber teuer, bzw. ist es ja vorhanden, sind CNC-Fräsen bzw. Bohrroboter die einen Sauberen und schnellen Ausschnitt anfertigen.


----------



## edison (26 August 2010)

AlterEgo schrieb:


> was auch nicht zu verachten ist, ist der fein multimaster.
> in der firma habe ich zwar leider keinen, nutze ihn aber privat gerne und für die beschriebene anwendung wäre er perfekt.


 
Wie jetzt in 2,5mm Stahl?
Das glaub ich nicht.

Flex werd ich mal antesten, auf die Idee bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen - Danke


----------



## Air-Wastl (26 August 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> GENAU,
> 
> ...


 


MeisterLampe81 schrieb:


> Hallo Björn,
> 
> wir machen alle quadratischen Auschnitte mit der Flex. Wir bohren die Ecken mit einem 5mm Bohrer vor und flexen dann die geraden mit einer ganz dünnen Hiltischeibe (0,6mm ?) durch. Wir nehmen einen normalen Winkelschleifer ohne Drehzahlreglung..
> 
> ...


 

Genau so mach ich es auch, schön breites Malerkreppband und dann die Linien einflexen. Dann das Krepp abziehen und gut ist. Kanten schön entgraten und nachlackieren.

Gruß


----------



## AlterEgo (26 August 2010)

edison schrieb:


> Wie jetzt in 2,5mm Stahl?
> Das glaub ich nicht.
> 
> Flex werd ich mal antesten, auf die Idee bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen - Danke



ok, hab grad mal gegoogelt, fein gibt ne maximale materialstärke bei blech von 1 mm an.
sorry hab mich da verschätzt, hab gedacht der packt das locker...


----------



## skks (28 August 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> GENAU,
> 
> ...





crash schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> Genau so machen wir es auch.



Hab das auch schon öfters so gemacht. Die Schnittkanten aber größzügig mit Klebeband abkleben.

Und wie bei fast allen elektrischen Werkzeuge gilt:

*UVV und Schutzkleidung beachten!*


----------



## Moroso (30 August 2010)

*1mm Trennscheibe*

Hatte das auch früher mit der Stichsäge gemacht.
Bessere und vor allem schnellere Lösung.
Also ich bohre jeweils in die Ecken ein ca. 3mm Loch und dann schneide ich das mit einer kleinen Flex und 1mm Inox Trennscheibe aus.
Sache von 2 Minuten für deinen Ausschnitt.
Wenn du gut bist und eine ruige Hand hast, kannst du sogar auf die Löcher verzichten .
Gruss Moroso


----------



## jabba (30 August 2010)

Und wie klein ist so ein Blatt für einen Ausschnitt von 71*29mm ?


----------



## Moroso (30 August 2010)

Wenn du die Trennscheibe meinst.

D 115mm oder 122 mm


----------



## nade (30 August 2010)

Jepp werden genau die sein. 0,8*115 oder 0,8*125
Bzw. in 1mm Stärke.

Die z.B.
Reichelt


----------



## crash (30 August 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Und wie klein ist so ein Blatt für einen Ausschnitt von 71*29mm ?



Für die kleinen Ausschnitte geht nur die Stanze oder die Stichsäge.
Bei größeren Ausschnitten geht das mit der Flex bestimmt etwas schneller.
Werde das bei Gelegenheit mal probieren.


----------



## jabba (30 August 2010)

Moroso schrieb:


> Wenn du die Trennscheibe meinst.
> 
> D 115mm oder 122 mm



Und damit klappt ein Ausschnitt mit 29mm Kantenlänge ?
Dann dies ist das Mass der Ausgangsfrage.


----------

